
Healthcare individual mandate found unconstitutional - CWuestefeld
http://volokh.com/2010/12/13/initial-thoughts-on-the-virginia-health-care-ruling/
======
CWuestefeld
The actual memorandum opinion is available in PDF form here:
[http://www.vaag.com/PRESS_RELEASES/Cuccinelli/Health%20Care%...](http://www.vaag.com/PRESS_RELEASES/Cuccinelli/Health%20Care%20Memorandum%20Opinion.pdf)

